# Urine Leakage



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Izzy is a 2yo spayed female. She was a stray and I had her spayed during her first heat. When I found her we lived in an apartment and she wasn't social so she used puppy pads. Izzy NEVER had an accident. We just moved into our very own house on a farm. Both chi's use the potty outside. Izzy is thriving on the farm. She has gotten so much better with her behavior and she is happy with all the freedom she has. I've noticed drops of water on my bed lately and thought maybe it was Jiminy. Tonight Izzy peed on the floor in the bathroom while my mom was mopping. That was strange for her to do that. She was up in the bed with me playing and she started leaking urine here and there. I cleaned it up and she acted ashamed. She probably has an infection but wonder if anyone else has experienced this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like an infection to me. Cranberry powder and ester-C help, but you should take a urine sample in to be sure.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you. Fortunately I can do this at home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is almost certain an infection. They get so that they pee/leak everywhere! I've had mine go on the couch, my bed etc when they've had an infection. Get ye to the vet!!!


----------

